

The time I hacked UC Berkeley to avoid getting expelled - abhay_agarwal
http://blog.denizen.io/post/101124240421/the-time-i-hacked-uc-berkeley-to-avoid-getting-expelled

======
anonfunction
Very liberal use of the word "hacked" but I like the story nonetheless.

